# John Goodwin international saddles?



## piaffe (11 March 2009)

I've just been given a saddle by John Goodwin International. It looks like a lovely saddle but doesn't fit my horse so I am going to sell it.

Just wonering if anyone had heard of this make?


----------



## titchy (11 March 2009)

Hi

I have a John Goodwin Marlborough Jumping saddle.  I bought it about 24 years ago and it cost about £375 (which I think would have been fairly expensive then). 

I still have the saddle for sentimental reasons, but it doesn't fit my horse either.   I think if I was to sell it I would want around £250 for it looking at unbranded English saddle prices.   The saddle is in excellent condition, still looks a modern design but unfortunately is now an unknown brand and over 20 years old (although to look at it you wouldn't think so).   Hope this helps.  If you are interested I still have the product brochure for it.


----------



## Kenniford (11 March 2009)

If you google John Goodwin International saddles you will find Mr Goodwins telephone number, he is very helpful and will tell you exactly when saddle was made and give you an idea of what it is worth.  I have a 18 year old JG dressage saddle and it is a lovely saddle!  Hope this helps!


----------



## carthorse (11 March 2009)

I still have a lovely John Goodwin saddle but it is rarely used now. He was a dealer at Wychnor Manor ,Staffs and I bought my best horse , ever, from him,26 years ago. He always gave you a leather headcollar or bridle and then you could buy a saddle.


----------



## piaffe (12 March 2009)

QR-Thank everyone. It does look lovely but just not suitable for Addie. 

I have tried googling his name to find a number but didn't have any luck. Would love to get more info as I may put it on Ebay.


----------



## Kenniford (12 March 2009)

john goodwin international tel number: 01834 844101  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Now based in south wales!


----------

